# ++ ( فهرس لمواضيع المرشد الروحى ) ++



## happy angel (26 مايو 2010)

*






فهرس لكل المواضيع الموجودة بالمرشد الروحى 


صلو كل حين ولا تملوا !!!!! 


|†|أين إيمانكم؟!|†| 


ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟ 


الحق والباطل 


+ هو حلو فى رفقته + 


أين انت من الصورة ؟؟ 

كيف أتغلب على مشكلة السرحان فى الصلاة؟ 


تأملات في قصة الميلاد 


 أين حقوق الرب ؟ و إلى أن نسير ؟ 



 لا يذوقون الموت 


 التوبة حياة والحياة توبة 


 السلام ......والحب 


أين نحن الأن ؟ هل أصبحنا غرباء 



اشتهاها مسكنا له



المسيح المشبع 



 محبةٌ حتى الصليب 



فى نهاية العام



تعاليم حياه المسيح 



عجل ذهبى فى قلبى



ما يراه الإيمان 




عيد ميلادى ......ايه الهديه؟ 



ثـــــــــق دائمــــــــا 



اليك يا أبى 



ما أنبل القلب الحزين



 القوة المقترنة بالضعف 



 لقاء فى الجحيم 


حقا كانوا جبابرة يأس 


ونزلت الستار 



حقا كانوا جبابرة يأس



صرخه خاطىء 




الوداعة 



 ومازال النسر يحلق 


مـــــــــــــــاذا تريد


فعاد يبحث عن الجسد 




*​​


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2010)

* يسوع الحنّان



التوبة عهد ندامة وانسحاق 



خراف المسيح 




سر القوة الروحية


بركة وسط الآلام 



قـــــــــــــــل كلمة ! 


الطريق الى السلام النفسى



الجبل الراسخ 




 بلا عيب أمام المسيح 



الجروح المثمرة 




المجرم الذي لم يُصلب 



قيثارات ثم جامات 



 أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة



دموع وتعزية 



++ الرب يرى ++ 



الق بنفسك 



 "" تأمل: سجن اليأس ""  



رؤية يســــــــــوع 


الضربة القاضية 



حوار مع ذئب



 + الغيرة المقدسة + 




الصخور والقبور 



 ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً



السلام الداخلي 



رساله للخدام 




 يوميات تائب 




انت لؤلؤة غالية 



لمــــــاذا نمــــــــــوت..؟؟ 



إبنى الحبيب



العسل المر 



باب القلب 


 هل تجد صعوبة في الحياة من يوم إلى آخر؟ 


تأملات فى مزمور " من الأعماق صرخت اليك يارب



سائر بلا هدف 



++من انتى يا امرأه؟؟++ 


جرعة حب 



النفس بين الملامة الباطلة والرجاء الحي 



لا تخف إنه يحملك 



اسم يسوع الناصري



المحبة الاخوية 




عش المسيح



الباب الضيق فالخدمه 




المسيح الذى لا مثيل لة 



قواعــــــــــــد الحياة التقية *​


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2010)

*أنت بلا عذر 



أحترس من هذه الامثال الشعبيه الخاطئه 



 العطاء..أنواعه ودرجاته 



** نتائج الجهل وعدم الفهم ** لقداسه البابا 



++ ماذا يقود الإنسان؟ ++ لقداسه البابا 



 يداك تحملنى 



اثبتوا صابرين  



ميــــــــاه لا تغمرك 


 هانذا واقف على الباب واقرع 



المزمور 55 الخيانه و جزاء الامانه


أسلم نفسه لأجلها 


لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا 


اهرب لحياتك 



 لا تخف ... لا تقلق ... لا تهتم 


محبة لا تطفــــــأ 



أمراض قلب نتمنى الإصابة بها 


الحــــب و الخـــوف 


نصائح روحية للبابا كيرلس السادس 


لمن يتحجج بكلمه ...باركو لاعنيكم 


اهرب الى مصر 



 أرجعنى إليك 



من أجلى يا أبى 


من اجلك مرة ثانية وثالثة  


معرفة الذات ..3 



اكليل الشوك يتكلم 



يسوعى بيكلمنى 


أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة"(يوحنا6:14) 


 إجلس مع نفسك. حاسبها. وأخرج معها بقرار 


الى متى يارب تنسانى 


من أين يأتي النور الإلهي ؟ 




توبنى . . . فأتوب 



** العثره او الغاويه ** لقداسه البابا ​*​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2010)

* ماذا لو لم تكن قيامه؟! (( لقداسه البابا )) 

لمــــــاذا الــــرب ؟ 

 لا تحتقر محبتى 


الحياة في المسيح وتحديات عالم اليوم 

ضعف الأنسان في سفر القضاة


صرخه اب حنون 


الرب يحبك 


لقد أدين رئيس هذا العالم 


ارجوك يا الهي لاتتعب مني 


هب لى يا رب ألا احتقر عمل أخى ، بل أعمل معه لح 


 ظبط النفس 

رسالة محبة اليك من ابوك السماوى 


 لا تخف .. آمن فقط 

التعزية وسط الهموم 


 مفاتيح الحياة 



انت والاشجار 


 اقرعوا الباب الرفيع 


الصيام الكبير 


 معك أُدان، ومعك أُصلب 


 أنا ليسوع 


آيات الرب تلهج فى قلوبنا 

الارشاد الالهــــــى 


اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يُفتح   



كن نسيما ولا تكن عاصفة 



 المسؤولية 


أسير فى الطريق وحدى 


 الفكر النقي 


خطاب الى حبيبى 


المزمور والراعى 

 احزان قلب 


ثلاثيات الخطية 


اجثو بين قدميك 


العدرا تتألم *​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2010)

*قناع الخائن 



اجعلنى شجره صالحه 


حقق سلامك الداخلى 



ماذا لو عاد عصر الاستشهاد ؟؟ 


 لست تعلم ما أنا صانع الآن !!!! 




الضيقات 



ربنا موجود ..... بقلم البابا شنوده 


بيت عنيا 



 الآثار الروحية للإدمان 



 إلى متى يا رب تنسانى ؟ 




آه.................يا نفسى 



تحت أقدام المصلوب 


في وسط الأحزان 


 لا… للخوف 




مش لاقى كلام الا غير .. المجد وكل المجد لرب  



أسبوع الآلام هو أقدس أيام السنة، وأكثرها



من انا حتى يموت من اجلى....؟؟ 




- هل تعلم 



الشفافية في الصوم 



إمكانية القيامة ولزومها 



القبض على المسيح وصلبه


 تحنن علينا وأعِنا 


 مناجاة 



بطرس 



رسالة من وراء القبر 


هل تشعر أنك وحيد فى هذا العام؟؟ 



قادر أن يعين المجربين



 كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب 


كيف تحقق سلامك النفسي؟ 



حقيقه الانسان بعد الفداء 



عظه قداسه البابا شنوده فى قداس عيد القيام  




لا .. ليس مثله !! 



حدثنى قليلا عن حبيبك !! 



 قلب ام 




كيف نواجه الأساءات 



ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلاً ..



لا تضربك الشمس بالنهار ولا القمر بالليل 



النجاة المثلثة 




يعتنى بك 



وراء الرب الهكم تسيرون *​


----------



## أَمَة (28 مايو 2010)

تسلم يدك يا *هابي* على هذا العمل الجبار*!*
الرب يبارك خدمتك في هذا القسم المفيد للروح.​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2010)

*تاملات للخطية 



الاهتمــــام بالابـــديــــــة 



المخدع المهجور 



دموعى هى لك 



لمـــــــاذا الـــــــرب 



همسات المسيح ( نيافة الإنبا موسي ) 



 بين الحب البشرى و الحب الالهى 




 الحنان الكثير الرحمة 



اشتهاها مسكنا له 



جوعاااااان اليك 




 نقـــاوة القلب.. وكيف تكون؟؟ (متجدد) 



 حبيبـــــى 




همسات المسيح ( نيافة الإنبا موسي ) 



بين الحب البشرى و الحب الالهى 



 زهرة جميلة بين العشب 



ومازلت الى الان غبى



أفعل شيئاً واحداً 



أتركها هذه السنة أيضاً 



 كيف سقطت من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح؟ 



أهم ما فى الامور نهايتها -لقداسه البابا 



الشيطااااااان 




خمسة مسالك للتوبة 




أنا أم أبي 




++ توتر الاعصاب ++ لقداسه البابا 




دليل الاعتراف 




لماذا يسمح الله بالمعاناة ؟ 


هل اصابك حالة يأس من قبل؟؟؟ *​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2010)

*هذه محبوبتى 



ســـــــأمسح دموعـــــى



المقصود بكلمة طقس 



الدموع 



عظــــة عن ضبط الفكــر 



عاقل أم جاهل ؟؟ 



عندما تكون في الضيق,ماذا يجب عليك ان تفعل ؟ 



لماذا أحبنى الله؟! و كيف أحبنى؟! 



ماذا يصنع أيضاً لكرمى وأنا لم أصنعه 



قصه الخوف 



الشباب و الجسد 



 فضيلة الشكر 



 ما هو عدد ذنوبك التى ارتكبتها حتى الآن؟ هل تعرف عددها؟ 



لولا قوة الامل 



 الحب والخوف 




دموع بفنوتي الصغير 


 التوبة...هل من أمل؟ 




 لماذا أحببتني......فلتجيبني 




أنــــواع القداســـات



"لا تسكروا بالخمر الذى فيه الخلاعه بل إمتلإوا بالروح" 



"أعبدُ إسرائيل أو مولود البيت هو. لماذا صار غنيمه" 



هذه وصاياه 



|†| وأخطبك لنفسى الى الأبد|†| 



 من هو الله؟؟؟ 





ثق ان يسوع يحبك 



 لماذا المسيحيه ؟ 



لمسات...لمسة مغيرة 



معرفة الطقس 


 حنان يسوع 



ما هي الخلوة ؟ 

المسيح .. والخليقه *​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2010)

*المحبة الحقيقية 


يسوع الحنان 


همسات 


 وسط عالم مضطرب هل يمكن أن تتمتع بالسلام!؟ 


كيف تقرأ الأيقونة القبطية؟؟؟ 


أين الثمر ؟ 


الانســان يحصد مايزرعه 


ضد الزنى! 


حلاوة الخطيه 



إنه مملوء عطفاً 


المبادئ الروحية 



السلام مع الله 



امين 




محبة الذات تلد جمهرة من الخطايا



الصلاة ليست للأزمات فقط 


من القلب الى القلب 



معانى الصوم 



 قبل ان تغرب الشمس 



 لماذا الصليب بالذات ؟ 




الحكمه 



يوم الموعود 



علاج الغضب 



 انواع الهدوء 



فضـــائل الصــوم 



كيف اقدم الحب للآخـــــرين؟؟ 



كيف تتغلب على الخطيه؟



اثمن شىء فى العالم 



 من عام إلى عام 



التسبيح لغة السماء 



الميلاد يجدد الانسان.. للانبا موســـى *​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2010)

*هى الصلاة بقت مملة و دمها تقيل كدة ليه ... ؟؟؟ 


 ما الذنب الذي ارتكبته البشرية حتى يتجسّد الله؟ 



ادخل بسرعة فى جواب عشانك 



 ليه يا رب ؟ 



† لتكن مشيئتـــك † 


لا تيأس 



محـــاسـبـــــــــة الـنـفــــــــس 



ما يقول لك يسوع 



الله القوى قادر على كل شىء 



المسيح القــــدوة 


كيف تصير مسيحياً؟ 



رابـــــح النـــفــــوس حــــكــــيـــــم 



الأمراض الروحية 



 ضغوط الحياة 



كيف نُجَرَّبْ؟ 



أنت كنت ميتاً وعاش 



خوفك 


مناجاه روحية لنيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا رافائيل 


لماذا يتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟ 


†لماذا كان صمته العجيب وقت الصليب؟ 


هناك ثلاث اعداء للانسان هل تعرف ؟ *​


----------



## happy angel (31 مايو 2010)

*أتستطيعان أن تشربا الكأس التي سوف أشربها؟ 



 10 ارشادات بمناسبه الصوم الكبير 



لماذا ؟ 




المحبة الإلهية 





ماسيقوله الله لكل نفس فى يوم الدينونة 




ضرورة التجارب 




اذا سمح الرب يسوع للشياطين بالدخول في قطيع الخنازير؟ 





 هل كان المسيح انسان ؟ 




 أنت يا رب قادر أن تُحَوّل شوكتي إلى وردة 



مشاعر خاطئ 



كيف أسمع صوت الرب؟ 




 هل نتكل على الله؟ 



كيف أعرف أن الرب يقبلُني ؟ 




 هل تحبنى حقآ؟؟ 



 حبٌ بلا حدود 




من أنت يا رب 



لقاء مع الله 



 لنقرأ الإنجيل من جديد 



خداع ابليس 





فى المسيح تمتلك كل شى 



لماذا جاء السيد المسيح الى عالمنا 



 كثيرا ما نقول لماذا 



فى محضر الرب اكتمال الفرح 




 أثـر الغضـب 




 تامل 




 حملان وسط ذئاب 



رساله من القلب 



يشفي الأعماق ( 1 ).. في كل الظروف 



التوبه الحقيقيه 



يشفي الأعماق ( 2 ).. آلام وجروح الماضي 



 صوت الرب ........... تامل 



عند كثرة همومى 



 (تدريبات فى الصوم الكبير ) 




لماذا نضئ الشموع امام الايقونات ؟



أنا زعلان عليك...مش منك 



+ التسامح + 




التوبة حياة.. والحياة توبة 



سؤال عن الصوم.. لقداسة البابا 




وسط الامى قلبى يغنى 



 الروح القدس وحياتنا الروحية



جأء ليخلص ما قد هلك 




 كلمات منفعة 



الفضيلة من الداخل أم من الخارج 



 ثياب الحملان 



رساله الى كل نفس حزينه *​


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2010)

* أهداف الخدمة 



فراغ الوقت وعواطف الشباب 



كيف تكرس ذاتك ؟



هل الأمراض والمصائب عقاب على الخطية 



الهروب من الكرامة 



 اثقلتها دموع الفراق 



من مذكرات تائب 



الابرار مقابل الاشرار 




الــمــــحـــبــــــة تــــحـــتـــمـــــل كـــــل شــــــــــئ 



 الحكمة 



عدم اهمال الخلاص



الاجتهاد والكسل 




يستجيب لك الرب 



ســـ الابواب المغلقه ــــــــر 



 الر حمة و الحنان 



الأنقطاع والصوم النباتى 



منزل يسوع قلبي



 القلب المكرس للرب يسوع



نظرات الشفقة و الحنان




الصوم والتجارب 



رسالة مفتوحة من القديس يوحنا الى كل ساقط يائس 



هل لأحزاني أن تعيش في 



طقس سر الزيجـــة 


 ما هو المنظوم اللاهوتي؟ 




 ما هى النظرة المسيحيه للعالم ؟ 



النور الحقيقى 



آآه يا سيدي من يعطيني ان اجدك ؟



 لا خوف .. لاقلق .. لا اهتمام 



ماذا نقول لو جاء يسوع يسألنا ؟ 



هل ستفتح له؟ 




الحب الالهى 




الخلوه مع الله 




 أنت تستطيع أن تعيش سعيد 


 قوة الايمان .... ابراهيم *​


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2010)

*كن لي معينا في هذه الدنيا 



 كما تريد ان يفعل الناس بك افعل انت ايضا بهم 



كيف اسمع صوت الله 



شرح لقانون الإيمان لنيافة الأنبا ابرآم أسقف الفيوم 



المسيح رجاء الخطاة 



من يُقّدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟ 



 من هو يسوع الناصرى ؟ 



مقالة فى اللاهوات الدفاعى 



نبذه عن قانون الايمان 


كيف نعيش القيامة 




بقلم قداسة البابا 



 الراعي الصالح 



 ما هو موقفنا تجاه اخوتنا ؟





القسوة على الابن 



 انه يعرف ما فى داخلك 




من يتبعنى لا يمشي فى الظلام..(يو 12 : 18 ) 



 من هو الروح القدس؟ 



 أبجدية المحبة الإلهية



صرخات مرة ---منقول 



عصفور حزين 



قبول النفس!! 




اعطينى علم معرفتك 




رحمة عجيبه




التعرف على الله معرفه شخصيه 



ما معني أن الله محبة؟ 



الرب يحبك 



 لماذا نذهب للكنيسه ؟



يعوض لك الرب عن سنين شبابك 



 ما أحوج قلبي إلى تعزياتك 



لا تكتم خطاياك



 كيف ننتصر على الشيطان ؟



الكبرياء يسد الطريق 


##لكى نشترك فى قداسته عب 10:12##-*​


----------



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2010)

*رسائل روحية قصيرة "3" +الابن الضال+ 



 تكفيك نعمتي



ضمان الخلاص



طقس أسبوع الالام 



الأعــذار والتبريـرات 



فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 



رسائل روحية قصيرة ""4"" +السامرية+ 



شويه حكم من الانجيل 



يارب كم مرة يخطئ الي أخي و أنا أسامحه ؟




هل أنت مستعد لشفاء يسوع ؟



الــمــــحـــبــــــة 



هل يُمكنك أن تشكر في كل شي؟



الموضع خلاء والوقت مضى 



 لن أتوانى عن دعوتك 



هوذا أنا عبد للرب 




الشفيعة المؤتمنة 



 النوم اثناء القداس 



لا تخف أنه يحملك 




++@@ كنز الصالحات @@ ++ 



داود الملك يخطئ وعقاب الرب له 



 لا تتلو الصلاة ... إلاّ 




حلمت بأنني يهوذا الاسخريوطي 



 البركة في عهد بني اسرائيل 



@@+ماذا....بعد أكتشاف النور؟؟+@@ 



 @@+كنز الصالحات+@@"3" رموز العهد القديم عن المسيا 



همسه عتاب اليك يا حبيبى 



أبجدية الأُرثوذكسية 




كيف تصبح مسيحيا ؟ 



 صديقي الصائم مع المسيح 




أبجدية المحبة الإلهية 



 الأعراض الخطيرة للأمراض الروحية 



تأملات فى حياة إبليس 



إن تأخَّر الجواب



 كلمات لخدام الله 




كيف أتغلب على مشكلة السرحان فى الصلاة؟ 




بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم....اش15:30 



قواعد هامه للعطاء




ماهو السر العجيب وراء القلب ؟




الصداقه الالهيه 




شكرا لك يا أبى 



مازال يبحث عنك




شفيت وسط الزحام*​


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2010)

*التصقوا بى 




أغار من عود الصليب 



من هو هذا ؟ 




يسوع.. أنت حياتي 



ثلاثيات الصوم المقدس 




 هل تعلم ؟؟




كيف نتعامل مع الضيقة ؟ 





انت تقول والرب يجيب ويقول 




حاسب نفسك ..وأسألها 





أيهما تختار ؟؟




الى ابنى الحبيب(من ابوك يسوع) 





فَتُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا لِتُمْحَى خَطَايَاكُمْ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ أَوْقَاتُ الْفَرَجِ 




 أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ نُوراً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَم 



 لماذا جاء السيد المسيح إلى عالمنا 



 صليب العار …لماذا نفتخر بة 



 صليب المسيح مفتاحك للأبدية 




الإنجيل الخامس 



مفتدين الوقت 




 لا تقل ابانا الذى فى السموات 



 تدريبات علي الهدوء 




طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ. 



هل هناك في المسيحية جهاد!؟ 




لماذا تحدث الأمور السيئة؟... و لماذا يحدث الشر؟ 




 المحبة تحتمل كل شيء 




الخليقة الجديدة"كلمات المسيح على الصليب" 




إقبل ذاتك كما هي 



إنسى ما هو وراء 



اعلـــــــــــــــــــــــــم بمــــــــــــــــن آمنـــــــــــــــــــــت 



عيد دخول السيد المسيح أرض مصر 



ما أجمل شكك يا توما؟



العادات الشبابية 




 لا تطرح ثقتك (كلام بجد هايلمس قلبك) 



ثياب الحملان 





 الثالوث القدوس 



لماذا جاء السيد المسيح إلى عالمنا *​


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2010)

*الرب يسوع قال!!



 التعامل مع الهدف 



 ++الى أى حد يمكن أن أحب الله؟؟؟!!++ 



قوة الصليب ( عظة للأنبا اثناسيوس الرسولي ) 



 برمجــــــــــة النفس 




اسعى يا عبد وانا اعينك 




المسيح ودقة تعليمه و سلامته 




الدعوة الى الحياة الرهبانيّة




قـــوة الضعــــف 




وثيقة تامين على الحياة مجانا 



فلا تهتموا للغد 



كيف تنتصر على إبليس 



رسالة تعزية لكل قلب متعب حزين 



رسالة لك من إلهك 




كيف نقرأ و نفهم الكتاب المقدس ؟




 الأمان في وقت الضيق (2) 




 بكى يسوع





حياة التوتر والقلق 



لى الحياة هى المسيح


 +(( يريد ان يشفيك فهل انت مستعد؟))+ 




 ثمر الروح: المحبة المعلنة والحنّانة 




اجد الفرح الحقيقي عندما اقبل نعمة الله 



 مدعوون لأن نظهر التقوى فى بيوتنا ​*


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2010)

*+((فن الاستمتاع بالحياه))+ 



 الامان في وقت الضيق 




اليدان الممزقتان 




الإنجيل والصليب ( للأب متى المسكين ) 




 ما معنى "الإمتلاء" بالروح القدس 



 وأما كلمة الله فتثبت الى الابد




 لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً



الضـــــــيق عنايه من الله




 نثبت أنظارنا على المسيح




وليكن لك فكر المسيح




 بدل التذمر...عد بركاتك




ينبغى أن نخلص



10 نصائح لقارئ الكتاب المقدس 



مفاتيح فى خدمة الشباب 



 ارادتك هى ارادتى يا الهى 



 انه يملأ النقص ليكتمل به 



آيات لتشجيعنا 



حوار الشيطان مع الله 



قـــوة الضعــــف



 هل تعاليم الكتاب المقدس مناسبة للوقت المعاصر؟ 




 الرب يعلن دائما عن محبته



 قف.. وانظر .. واسال اين هو الطريق ؟؟ 



 رسالة من الرب يكشف سر غضبة عن الاقباط 



 + ++ملكوت..الله.. مستقبل كل مسيحى يصدق الله!!++ 



ماذا عن الخلاص.؟ 




 الهى الهى لم تركتنى *​


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2010)

* ++صوت . حبيبيى++ 




 كنز الصالحات ( 2 ) + الناطق فى الانبياء + 



شجرة التين ....الحزينه 




خف الله فلا يبقى من شىء أخر تخش 




ما هو أكثر شيء مدهش في البشر؟ 



الساهر الذى لا ينام 



مسالك التوبة الخمس




 المحبــة تـحـتمــل كـل شـئ 



ثياب الحملان 




 فضيلة الحرص واليقظة 




حياتك من الداخل 



 ++ هل الشيطان يستطيع أن يعرف داخلى؟؟ 




إن جاع عدوك فاطعمه 




هل كون الله مثلث الأقانيم يشبع قلبى وإحتياجاتى النفسية العميقة!؟ 




رمياً بالحجارة 



 سلآما أترك لكم سلامى أعطيكم 




 أن الله يراقب ويصغى 



مركز الفرحة سيكون شخص الرب الحبيب 



 وشكرا له من أجل محبته العظيمة




وتصبر على كل شىء 



العناية الالهية





ما هو المعنى الحقيقى للتوبة ؟




الرجوع إلى بيت الآب 




@@ قاعدة السلوك الروحى@@ 



الدواء الالهي 




متقلقيش ربنا بيبعت 



الخلاص هو كل شىء مقابل لا شىء *​


----------



## happy angel (5 يونيو 2010)

*انى أكون معك......السلام لك



 الحرية رؤية مسيحية+مقالة لنيافة الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب 



وصفة بسييييطة لعلاج الوحدة   للقس بيلي جراهام 



 وطوبى لمن لا يدين نفسه فيما يستحسنه




رسالة من الله 



هل تعرف سبب مشكلتك 



فالهنا قوى...ورجاؤنا راسخ




 التضحية 



رساله الي انسان سقط ويريد الرجوع





توقيتات الله 




 ليحفظنا الرب 



 الحياة المسيحية 




الحرية أهميتها أنواعها ضوابطها 




والاتكال عليه معناه أنك تعرفه




اكرم أباك وأمك



فوائد الهدوء والفضائل المرتبطة به 




 كل شىء قابل للتأجيل ما عدا خلاص الله




 الى أين ستمضى أنت ؟




هل من العدل ان تكون عقوبات عن خطايا وقتها محدود عقاب ابدى غير محدود ؟ 



 لماذا الالم 




 لية بنعمل كدة فى كنيسة؟ 




 من الندامة الى التوبة



عاقدين عزمنا على تجنب الشر 



 بادر الان بتسليم القلب للرب يسوع





 والخلاص ليس شيئآ نحققه بل شيئآ نناله 




الفرح والسلام يتزايدان




كيف تبدأ علاقة مع الله وتستمر فيها 




تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين 





 لمن يهمل خلاص الله



النصائح الذهبية للحياة الروحية 




 ان محبة الله لن تدعك تفلت منها 




تأملات في أصحاح المحبة 




الصمت فضيله لبابا شنوده الثالث 



الامانة في القلب ​*


----------



## happy angel (6 يونيو 2010)

*التفكير الصحيح والتفكير الخطأ 


 شــــــــــــــذرات


كيف نتعامل مع الضيقة؟ 



ابدأ بالبيت



لماذا البرية؟ 



صياااااااااد الناس 


 ++(لماذا سُجن يوحنا المعمدان ؟) 


شـــــــذرات ( 2 ) 



ناظرين الى رئيس الايمان ومكمله يسوع



هب لى أن أقدم قلبـى قبل أن ينطق لسانى بنـذر 



صياااااد الناااااااااس2



+++ ايقاظ الوعى الروحى نحو العالم +++ 



 لماذا تعمد المسيح ؟



اعلم جيدا انكم تعلمون من انا؟



يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب 



أنتبه !!! ولا تنظر لخلفك 



آتى أيضا وآخذكم الى



ياأبني تعال_أنا ابوك وأنا فاديك 



 الحزاني عزيهم



 يضعون ثقتهم كلها فى الرب




ينبغى أن تكون الخدمة حصيلة شركة طاهرة مع الله 



 +++ ايقاظ الوعى الروحى نحو العالم +++ 



++ كنت عبدآ للخطية ...أصبحت عبدآ للبر ++ 



++أرفعه أرفعه..أصلبه أصلبه++ 



تسديد الاحتياجات



 4 خطوات نحو السلام مع الله 



لمــــــــــــــاذا أكره الناس 



علاقتنا مع الله*​


----------



## happy angel (6 يونيو 2010)

* الله لنا ملجأ وقوة



 نقدم له حسابآ عن كل شىء



 هل تعلم كيف أختار يسوع التلاميذ ؟ 



الشهوة أنواعها وخطورتها 



حب عجيب ...عطاء مجيد



الغفران..والسلام...والفرح



 لماذا رفض القديس الصلاة ؟ 



 قال الحكيم 




 لماذا يا رب 




#++_____معرفة الله :______++# 



حوار مع مخلصى 



 +((ابــكانــى لكى يـــضحـــنى....فلا اتــذمــر))+ 



الامتلاء بالروح القدس 



الانجيل هو قوة الله 



ايامنا القليله جدا .....تحدد بدقه....... ابديتنا الطويله جدا 


 *+معرفة المسيح بين الذهن والعقل:+*هام للحياة!! 



+*هل تعلم؟!أن المسيح هدم الموت؟!*+ 



 دعوت من ضيقى الرب,فاستجابنى*​


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2010)

* الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب



هل يريد الله أن يستخدمنى حقآ؟



 كتاب الطريق الروحى وحياة التوبة 



هل تعرف ان لك عدو ؟



مــــن وجهك أين اهرب



لقد تعبنا



بركـــات احتمال التجربة



*** لا .. لا .. لا تيأس *** موضوع رائع لقداسة البابا 



مُتقدمٌ في كل شيء 



 نعم لا تخف ... أنه يحملك 



الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى




طوبى لرجل لا يحسب له الرب خطية



معانى روحية للصوم 



فضائل تصاحب الصوم 



متى أجىء وأتراءى قدام الله




سعادة المؤمن أن الرب يسوع قد أحبه 



 أرواحنا تشبع بالصوم 



 آيات و عجائب 



 هيئو قلوبكم للرب 



ليه ساعات ربنا مش يبقى سريع الندهه 



كلمات جميلة




بركات الصيام؟




موهبة الروح القدس 



 الايمان 



حيث تجد رجاء جديدآ 




 أنا هو القيامة والحياة ​*​


----------



## happy angel (8 يونيو 2010)

*الله هو الضامن للحصاد البهيج



 الابن الضال 



 طوبى للمساكين بالروح



وهو أيضآ اله المحبة والحنان



 تكلمت إليكِ فى راحتكِ. قلتِ لا اسمع. 



لماذا لا يمكن لأي إنسان آخر أن يفدينا؟ 



يسوع.. أنت حياتي 



بدعة تأليه الذات :- 



أعمال تحزن قلب الله



@+* (عمانوئيل )__الله معنا *+@ 



بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي 



دقة التدبير الإلهى فى كل الأمور 



الخلاص 



اشكر الرب على ما عندك



+++ نزل من السماء..........+++ 




 العبادة الروحية ....و العبادة الجسدية : 



رمز الذئب المسعور ، والخروف المسالم 




سمات الكلام مع الله 




لماذا نضىء الشموع اما الايقونـــــــــــــــــــات ؟ 



 الــرب يعــلم 





فانى أبتهج بالرب وأفرح باله خلاصى



كن حكيمآ ذو ادب و كرامة عند الله والناس 




انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن



تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين





من أسماء الرب يسوع 



لست وحيد لك معين ينقذك 



طريق ضيق ولكنه يؤدى الى الحياة



++* العذراء مريم ام ابن الله*++ 




الغضب



 **++ بين هيكل اورشليم وعذراء الناصرة++** 



 +^+ غاية التجسد +^+ 


الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب



 ما معنى ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا ؟ *​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2010)

* القدّاس الإلهي بحسب القديس يوحنّا الذهبي الفم 



++* السعى وراء الحبيب *++ 



 القدرة على المسامحة 



وتنتظروا ابنه من السماء



 حد يشترى قلبـــــــى..؟!!! 



 لا تكتسب فضيلة بتحطيم فضيلة اخرى 




فتحب أخاك كما أحبك المسيح



+# بقدر ما نحب ُ , نقترب الى الله : 



كلمة الله وسامعوها 



 لا تيأس فإن الله محب فى تأديباته 



الجمال الحقيقي




 أفضل الحكم الروحية 



 الرب لا يستجيب بسبب




عجائب خاصة بربنا يسوع المسيح ينفرد بها له المجد في كل الوحي المقدس 



خطيبي العزيز




Heart أحبهم إلى المنتهى 




 ما هو العشاء الرباني؟ و ما هي دلالته؟ 




أنه يرى جميع المظالم وجميع الأضرار*​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2010)

* لا يجب أن نخاف البتة 



فرؤيتنا للرب ينبغى أن يسبقها تواجدنا فى وضع صحيح 




ذلك ســـــر السكينة وســلام القلب



 الجدية فى المشوار 



 اشتعال القلب بنار المحبة الإلهية 



 100 كلمة منفعة لقداسة البابا 



 Lightbulb دعوت من ضيقى الرب,فاستجابنى




ليكن إلهك إله حاضر 




لا تخف يا بنى لن تفلت من يدى 




 أيـــن أيمـــانــــكم ؟



 ارتميت........... وعلى صدرة بكيت .........وبيدة احتميت *​


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2010)

*وها أنا معك...لا أهملك ولا أتركك



 لا تنشغل كثيرآ بسوق الأباطيل 



 فى ليلة عيد الميلاد 



ان الراعى يعرف خرافه كل واحد باسمه 



مُساهمةموضوع: *** فكر عقلى ... فحزن قلبى ... فبكت عينى ... فرأيته *** 




اجلسي .. حتى 



لماذا يا نفسى 



فــأجعلكما تصيران صيادى الناس 



 لا يجب أن نخاف البتة



فرؤيتنا للرب ينبغى أن يسبقها تواجدنا فى وضع صحيح



 ذلك ســـــر السكينة وســلام القلب 



الجدية فى المشوار 



 Lightbulb دعوت من ضيقى الرب,فاستجابنى. 



 ليكن إلهك إله حاضر 




لا تخف يا بنى لن تفلت من يدى 



تأملات عن التوحيد 




 أيـــن أيمـــانــــكم ؟



ارتميت........... وعلى صدرة بكيت .........وبيدة احتميت 




 ان الراعى يعرف خرافه كل واحد باسمه 




دموع التوبة 




اهزم العيان 




طريق وسط الثلج 



 *+ الطبيعة عرفت خالقها+* 



كلمتكم بهذا لكى يثبت فرحى فيكم



 +*+رسالة هامة لكل شخص فى ميلاد المسيح+*+ *​


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2010)

*†حوار المسيح مع كل انسان في ضيقة† 



استفيد من الكتاب المقدس 




 آداب الحديث والمناقشة - لقداسة البابا شنودةالثالث 



جعلنى ضعيفآ حتى أتعلم كيف أطيع 



نصيبى هو الرب ...من أجل ذلك أرجوه!! 



انظر الى تلك الصورة 



تجسد ليفدينى 



 العطاء 



 لا يمكن ان تنساني



ماذا تريد يارب ان افعل؟



أكليل الشوك



بستان الرهبان, علامة الصليب 



كيف نتعامل مع الضيقة ؟ 



سمعت صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا: 



توجد طريق تظهر للانسان مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت 



رسالة إلي أبي السماوي / يسوع المسيح 



الآب المحب 




 ربى هل تعلم ؟



+*+تحويل الحياة كلها الى صلاة:+*+ 



كيف نعرف ونتأكد؟ 


 القداسة 



يسوع هو الأغلى


فبنعمته تستطيع أن تتحمل الآلآم بصبر 



 فى يوم معموديتك يارب... كل سنة وأنتم طيبين 



طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون 



الصلاة المستجابة دوما 




++ ما تريد ان افعل ++ 



صفات ابناء الملكوت" المواعظة على الجيل" 



 † أنت والقلق † 



لنختار إرادة الله في اللحظة الحاضرة *​


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2010)

* الفرق بين روح ونفس الأنسان 



 يوسف يفقد أمانه 



لنتبع صوت الله في اللحظة الحاضرة 



 كيف استفيد من القداس الألهى..؟ 



فقوة الله تتجلى أعظم تجل فى ضعفنا


 +++ الذهـــــــــــن +++ 


 البر هو المفتاح​*​


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2010)

*

 الفرق بين روح ونفس الأنسان 



 يوسف يفقد أمانه 



لنتبع صوت الله في اللحظة الحاضرة 



 كيف استفيد من القداس الألهى..؟ 



فقوة الله تتجلى أعظم تجل فى ضعفنا


 +++ الذهـــــــــــن +++ 



 البر هو المفتاح 



 تغذ بكلمة الله



لنخلع أنانيتنا كي نتمم إرادة الله 



الأستشهاد 




القدرة على الثبات تحت الضغط 



 فقوة الله تتجلى أعظم تجل فى ضعفنا 



{} عتاااااااااااااااااااب 



اجمل دمعة 



احفظك حيثما تذهب واردك الي هذة الارض 



صرخة خاطى



عناق الصليب 



 أساس السعادة ليس ما تملكه يدك 




 † البـــــــذل والعــــطاء † 



كرامة قراءة الإنجيل وسماعُه 



+++ أحبوا جميع الناس +++ 



 عــــــــلاقــة أبـديــــة 



+++ للخـــــدام : صـــــديقي الخـــادم +++ 



لقاء الحب عند القبر الفارغ 



 إهرب من خطاياك المحبوبة† 


{} أربعة أشياء تمنع الرب أن يسمع صوتنا 



 هل كل فكر شرير يجول بذهني يحسب خطية؟ 



أما أنا فمسكين وفقير ....معينى ومنقذى أنت 



اذكر!!!! *​


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2010)

*فضائل العذراء 


 لماذا نصوم ؟ 



+&+ رسالة الى كل أنسان ...+&+ 


إلى كل نفس تريد الراحة 



أشعر بالضياع 


 الشـيطان



 اعملوا الكل باسم الرب يسوع



التقوى مع القناعة فهى تجارة عظيمة 



 { أن معرفة الرب هى ثروتنا الحقيقية } 



الزواج و اهدافه 


اله التعزية 



 لن يظل مغلقاً 



كيـف نستخدم الطـاقات و الطبائع و الغرائـزبقلم: قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث 



موضوع عن الاسرار السبعة 



 كلمة منفعة - باركوا لاعنيكم 



ابى يعرف ما احتمله 



+ لماذا لا تبصر العيون +



+ الأبدية المشرقة +



 + لا مجال للتوبيخ +



 + أحـــــزر من ؟؟؟ +




 { فلنعكف اذآ على ما هو للسلام } 



 + الحكمــــــــــــة +



+ أبتغاء الفضيلة والرغبة فيها +



+ انت أفضل منها +



 تأملات فى سفر يونان النبى 



فالانتين سماوى 



قـــــوة الصــــلاة 


 افتح الجرح *​


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2010)

* +++ العطـــــــــاء +++ 


+++ الرغبة في الأصلاح والتغيير +++ 


ماذا أصنع لكي أخلص؟ 


 متى نبكى على انفسنا؟


 إن كنت متألما .. فهذه الوقفة تهمك !! 


+++ أروي عطشـــــــي +++ 



 +++ أغتنــــــــــام الفرصـــــــة +++ 


 { مخافة الرب أدب حكمة,وقبل الكرامة التواضع } 



 { وأن مات يتكلم بعد } 


 { يارب أعطنى وخذ منى كما تريد } 



 مثاليـــة المسيـــح وشخصيتــه المتكاملـــة 



 هدوء النفس والفكر (للبابا شنودة) 



{} قساوه القلب 



+ ما أعجب أسمك +



أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق 



الصوم .. و السماح بأكل السمك 


 ماذا افعل للابتعاد عن شهوات العالم ؟ *​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2010)

*++* هارب من وجه الرب *++ 


لانه ابى ........يارب تدخلوا وتقروها 



 { ولكن من يشرب من الماء الذى أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش الى الابد } 



{ مـــا أعجب عنايــته } 



 تفتيش الذات وفحص الضمير وحراسته 



{} الشفاء الداخلي



{} سلام القلب وسلام العقل 




{} الرب قادم 



 ** لا ترفض دعوتى هذه المرة ** 



 ليكـــن الهــــك الهــة الحـــاضــــر 



 هل جرحت يوما 


 +*+من أقوى أنا ولا الشيطان.؟؟+*+ 


 طقس الصوم الأربعينى 


 القائد العظيم *​


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2010)

* حامل الإله 



 بادر الان بتسليم القلب للرب يسوع 



الصوم الأربعيني ومواجهة النفس 



لا ... لم يتأخر الوقت بعد 



 رسالة مهمة جدا يجب ان ينتبه لها كل من يمر بضيق 



اطلبوا يسوع 



حوار بين نفس متألمة وبين الله 



 { أيها الأحباء لا تشكوا فى أمانة الله } 




 { ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد } 



 بركات الفداء ( نيافة الانبا موسى ) 



 كيف اترك الادانة 



تذكر ان !!!! 



 { الصبر الحقيقى يريح القلب ويملأه بالاطمئنان } 



++لو ركعت++ 




كلمه للقديس باخوميوس لكل نفس 



 تأملات روحية 


 { المحـــــــــــــــــــبة } *​


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2010)

* { وان كانت الخطية هى الداء, فالمسيح هو الشفاء } 



هو غلب الشيطان من اجلنا:+احد التجربة 



 الأدوية الروحية 




الهى.... لا تتصام ....ولا تتباعد 



أرواحنا تشبع بالتناول لنيافة الأنبا موسي 



 +*+ سر المسيح +*+ 




جاء السيد المسيح لينشر الحب 



لمــاذا أكـــره النــاس؟؟ 



انا لا اسمع صوتك يا اللة 



 يا من أصاابك الالم !!



 إنت مسنود 



من عندي هذا الأمر 



الارادة لماذا تضعف؟؟ وكيف تقوى؟؟ 



سراج الجسد 



 اله كل نعمه 



 دائماً تجعلني أتعجب ياسيدي. 



الانسان يحصد ما يزرعه 



عجل ذهبى فى قلبى....؟! *​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2010)

*الطبع العدوانى .. لقداسة البابا شنودة 



 علاقة الإيمان بنقاوة القلب 



 اغمض عينيك 



{ قلب الانسان يفكر فى طريقه } 



هل تستطيع أن تشرب الكأس التي شربها يسوع؟ 


خدعة شيطانيه



 { لا تهتموا بشىء } 


 { حاجز الثقة بالذات أكبر من اى حاجز } 



 { حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم }



 { فالذى يزرعه الانسان اياه يحصد أيضآ } 



 { حصاد السيف مرير } 



 { أن قدرتنا وقوتنا مستمدة من الله } 



{} أستلم يا رب حياتى و ليرشدنى روحك القدوس 



أفضل الحكم الروحية 



 الدموع في الحياة الروحية - متجدد 



 تأمل للقديس أوغسطينس 



 إن الفرح هو البلسم الشافى 



ذى حمل هو نفسه خطايانا فى جسده على الخشبة لكى نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا البر 1 بط 24:2 



 لا .. لليأس لقداسة البابا 



 نبضـــــــات روح 



 يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس) 



لماذا صُلب المسيح خارج المدينة ومرتفعًا على الصليب 


لن تكن وحدك ابداً 



 عشاء الوداع 



ناظرين الي يسوع 



شرح السلام الملائكي 



 آلام المسيح على الصليب 



رسالة من مسمار ثقب يد المخلص 



قالوا....



 { غربلة الشيطان ليست شيئآ ازاء قدرة الرب ومحبته } 



 مع القديسين !!!!



 { وتحفظنى مــــن الــشر حتى لا يتبعنى } 



صرخـــة كثيرين "لماذا يّتمهل ويتآنئ الله !!!؟"*​


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2010)

*المناعة الروحية 


+^+ فعل القيامة من تعاليم الاباء +^+ 



 ++ صــــــــــــــلاة الحـــــــــب ++ 



 الزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية .. 


 يا رب .. ماذا تفعل في حياتي 



سلسلة كفاكم:1- الرب يقول كفاكم دورانا 



 خلاصة الاختبارات الروحية للقمص مرقص عزيز (متجدد) 


 التفت الي يسوع 



كيف احتفظ بروحياتى فى فترة الخمسين ؟ 


 الادانه 



مكتئبين في كل شيء لكن غير متضايقين 2كو 4: 8 



هكذا هو 




 لمن نخدم ولمن نعطى حياتنا ؟ 



لن تكون وحدك ابدا 



 ++*متى ينتهى الليل ويبدآ النهار؟++*



 * + أنر عين قلبى الداخلية * +




 الكلام لك ؟؟؟ 



بدون صلاة يستحيل تماماً تكون للنفس فضيلة 




سَلِمْ للرب طريقك وهو يُجري (مز37) *​


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2010)

*{ تستطيع ذراعاه أن تحملا كل أثقالنا..} 


{ انى أزلزل السماوات والأرض } 


{ كـــل مــا شـــاء صنع } 



الــمــــحـــبــــــة تــــحـــتـــمـــــل كـــــل شــــــــــئ ..+ لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث + 


باركوا لاعنيكم 


السلام الحقيقي والراحة الأبدية 


الفتور الروحى 


بماذا تشعر 



 خرافي تعرف صوتي 


ثق فى حبـــــــــــــه لك 



إنه عالم مشغول للبابا شنودة الثالث 


 { هـــذه هى الدمعــة الأخيرة !! } 



 { يجب علينا أن نجعل المسيح هو الدافع على العمل } 



 وصايا لمن يريد الدخول فى سلك الرهبنة 



نحو العمق .. للانبا موسى 



 الحــــرية(رؤية مسيحية) 




تحفة بجد(عتاب العذراء لرئيسي الملائكة) 



همسة...



 لماذا أنا مسيحي؟ 


 دعوة للاقتراب 


 حريتك بيدك 



الكلام الباطل... ​*


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2010)

*حوار مع النفس 


السقوط المتكرر 



ثمار الروح القدس..متجدد 



(كل ما اشتهته عيناى لم امسكه عنهما) 


 لاتيأس حبيبى 


يعود يرحمنا ، يدوس آثامنا



كن كالماء!!! 



 ماذا يعطينا القداس الألهى؟ 


هل تريد ان تصادق الله ؟ 


االى كل من يفكر ان الله قد تركه 


 من هو يسوع..؟ 


أن نداوم على الأيجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات 


وللوقت تركا الشباك وتبعاة !!!!!!!!! 


**المسيح الشافى...والقلب الجافى...والتعليم الصافى** 


علمنى يارب(من فضلك ادخل واقرأ) 


المحبة والموت 



إلى أين انت مسافر؟ 


تركنى الرب .... وسيدى نسينى !!!! 



 إنه عطشان لمياهك 


عيد حلول الروح القدس *​


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2010)

*المنهج الروحى لتحقيق العفاف 


المزمور 143رسالة لنا لتخطي المشاكل بسلام 


الصلاة في مزامير داود النبي 


 كيف تحفظ الكتاب المقدس؟ 


 التعزية وسط الهموم 


{ فاض قلبى بكلام صالح } 


 الحب الالهى : ق: يوحنا ذهبي الفم 


+++ عن صوم الاباء الرسل +++ 


 السلوك بالمحبة 



 أين الله وسط المآسي؟ 


 لنجعل من إرادة الله في اللحظة الحاضرة تمتلكنا 


هذه الكلمات أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً 



غفران الإنسان لله 


الروح القدس وسر الحياة الابدية)(2 ) 


 الله محبه 



ياله نحط ايدينا فى ايد يسوع 



 { كـــم من السنين خسرك الجراد } 


هنـــاك دائمــــاً أمـــــل 


الرب يشفي جروحي ويجبر كسري 


 الايمان والصلاة 


حوار مع خاطئ أمام باب الملكوت 


لماذا يوجَد الشرّ في العالم؟! 



 أعماق النفس 


 راحتى بين يديك 



كيف أميز مشيئة الله ؟ 


{ ترس هـــو لجميع المحتمين بـــه } 



تأملات فى مزمور إلى متى يا رب تنسانى المزامير مدرسة الصلاة 



 يسوع هو العون والمُعين 


يارب في الضيق طلبوك سكبوا مخافة عند تاديبك إياهم *​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2010)

*ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله 


 أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق 


 4 خطوات لبداية صحيحة في النمو الروحي


صدقنى هو بداخلك 


 ماذا قال يسوع ؟ 


اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا .. هل هو تصريح لنا بالغضب ؟! 



هدوء اللسان 



عيد الرسل 



 { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب } 


صياااااااااد الناس 5!!


 الموت 



كبف تحقق السعـــــــــــــــادة 


 { أحسبوا أنفسكم أمواتآ عن الخطية } 



 { أهـــــرب لحياتك } 


 ما أروع الإيمان !! 


 كفى العالم ظلمة !!! 



 فأن جـاع عـدوك فأطعمـة و إن عطش فإسقـة فأنك أن فعلت هـذا تجمع جمر نار على رأسة 



 الحلو والمر 



 { ينصفهم ســــريعآ } 



 أنا عطشان 



 $$$$ انا وحدى $$$$ 


 
{ الــــــرب راعــــى } 


لماذا نصوم الرسل ؟ *​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2010)

*الاتحــــــــــاد بالله 


 خطوات في طريق النمو الروحي 


 لا اعرف كيف اسمع لصوت الله رغم اني اصلي بقوة 


كيف تقتنى الرب الهك 


 { الشبع من العريس السماوى } 


الرب يعلم 



 الذي يحب أن ينتفع 


 ماذا يفكر خالقي عني؟ 


الخبز الحي يسوع خبز الحياة 


 لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد 


{ هــوذا العريــس مقبــل } 


 السعداء فى نظر الرب 



 راحة النفس بجانب الله 


 ثلاثة أعداء 



عظمة العذراء 



ما هو الإنتصار؟ وكيف يكون؟ 



+ + + لمـــاذا الصـــليــب + + + 


 التغلب علي الفتور الروحي بعد انتهاء الصوم!! 



 الى كل من يمر بضيقة...


 معجزة الافخارستيا :رائعة القديس يوحنا ذهبيى الفم 


لا تطرح ثقتك 


+*+ نحن صلبنا المسيح +*+ 


 دع كلمة الله ترشدك نحو النمو الروحى فى حياتك 


كيف نتقدم الى سر الافخارستيا ؟ (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم ) 


 +++ لا تيــــأس حبيبي +++ 


العلاقة مع الكتاب المقدس 


حوار مع الارض..



 اسرع شوف هذة يمكن ان تكون حياتك. 



 وصايا الناس فى مقابل وصايا الله :مر 7 : 1 : 23 ​*​


----------



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2010)

* { الــــلـــــة المحـــــــب } 


 كيف تعرف أن المسيح قد دخل إلى حياتك ؟ 


بركة الانكسار !! 


 { خــــبز الحـــياة } 


 ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟


إحرج الحياة 


البائسون والمساكين طالبون ماء ولا يوجد !! 



 { هـــل نسيتم صليبى ؟ } 



 { الــــخروف المـــذبـــوح } 


 { فــلنا فى يسوع الحمــاية } 


 مقاله للبابا شنوده ( الأفكار ) 


30 نصيحة روحية لخدمتنا و لحياتنا المسيحية 


 أبديتك لا تتهاون بها 


الاشياء الاربعة التي تمنع الرب من ان يسمع صوتنا 


 كيف اشهد للمسيح؟!! 



 الإمتلاء بالروح القدس 



 ربــــــــــــــى 



{ المسيح هـــو الصديق الأسمى } 



 (+مسيا حياتى اولآ+) 



 السلام الحقيقي والراحة الأبدية 



 الذي يحب أن ينتفع 


فوائد الألم وانواعة!! مقال لسيدنا البابا 


 الرجاء 



+((( الشباب والعفة فى المسيحية )))+ 



الرب يسوع يحبك 



محاربات تأتيك من الخارج 


 لاشي .... لاأمل لي ....فقد اغلقت كل الابواب 




رسالة الى قلب حنون 



 سكنى الروح القدس 


المحبة تحتمل كل شئ 



 الفرح 



 ثمار الروح ,, أم مواهبها,,؟؟ 



{ أن أبــــــاكــــم يعـــلم } 



 خطاب شخصى جدا إليك !!!! 



 ليه بنضعف ؟؟؟ *​


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2010)

*لماذا لا أخرج من الاعتراف فرحان كما كنت سابقاً في الطفولة؟ 

 هل لك شركة مع الرب ام مع مشاكلك ؟

العفة ليست موضوع جسد وحسب إذاً.. 


الوداعه 


الراحه والتعب 



 الخطيه 


كيف أتغير ..؟ 


اين ستقضي الابدية ! ؟ 


{ هكــذا يكــون فرح فى السماء } 


حبة الحنطة 


 لماذا نضيء الشموع أمام الأيقونات 


 الأنسان الروحى 


 وقفة مع التجارب 


خمسة أسباب تتسبب في سقوط الإنسان في خطية عدم الطهارة 


 طــلب الــمعونة الـــفائقة 



التبشير 



القلب العطوف 


موضوع لقداسه البابا شنوده + 



عيد العنصرة 


 { هـــكذا أباركك فــى حياتى } 


رحله العبور بالدم 


الذبذبه الروحيه 


أسباب لاطفاء الروح *​


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2010)

*أقنومية الروح القدس وألوهيته 


الوقت في حياتنا 


هكذا تخلُص النفس 


الخضوع والعصيان 


ثمار الروح القدس 


بين المجيئ الاول والمجيئ الثانى: 


رسالة السيد المسيح 


 ـآ‘لــشــ ع ــور بالذنب 


 لا يمكن ان تمارس الغفران الحقيقي بدون الله 


 تدبير الله البسيط للخلاص 


قال الربّ يسوع عن نفسه إنّه "نور العالم"


 الله اختارنا للنكون قديسين 


 اه عطشان اليك يارب 


+++ الاتكال علي الله +++ 


الى خطيبى العزيز !!!! 


كيف نسلم أنفسنا للمسيح الفادي ونختبر الولادة الجديدة (مهم جدا )


سؤال مهم ....من اي فريق انت؟؟؟ 


 { مـــاذا تطــلبان ؟ } 


{ وأذهـــب أولآ اصـــطلح مـــع أخيك } 


 *** اغفر لنفسك ***


 تبسيط الايمان فى المعمودية 


 اهم سؤال في الحياة


ما هي قيمة حياتك؟؟


سر تأخر استجابة الرب لنا-هام 


 { لكـــيلا أخطــــىء الـــيك } 

 { آمــــــن ...... تخلــــص } 


 طوبى للباكين *​


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2010)

*عوائق استجابة الصلاة 


 لا للشكلية والحرفية 


 الخلوة الروحية اليومية 


 رساله من أبوك 


 العثره 


لماذا نسجد أمام الهيكل 


فليضئ نوركم قدام الناس 


البشاشه والمرح للبابا 


لماذا تضعف وكيف تقوى الاراده ؟ للبابا 


أحترس طريق خطر 


 الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟ 


انا الذي طعنتك؟؟؟؟؟ 


ما هى الصلاة؟...وكيف تصل الى الله؟. 


أنت بلا عذر... 


داوم على الايجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات 


من يمنحك القوة فى وقت ضعفك 


توجيه النفس إلى المسيح 


المسيح المعلم 


 علاققه الله بالانسان , قداسه البابا 


 الفضيله : لقداسه البابا 


كنوز .. لقداسه البابا 


الروح مولود أم مخلوق لقداسه البابا *​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2010)

*تداريب للغضب 

المحبه 


التعب لقداسه البابا 


لماذا جاء المسيح لبى عالمنا ,, ؟؟؟ 


كلمات رب المجد على الصليب 


حرب الشهوات 


 الفداء 


ان أردت أن تعرفــــــــــــه 


 سر الاعتراف فى العهد الجديد والقديم ...!! 


 السجود الحقيقي 


 الايمان بالمسيح بين الفكر والقلب 


يايسوع الى من اذهب ؟؟؟ 


 تدبير الله البسيط للخلاص 


ماهى الدموع ... الدموع لغة الصمت... ام لغة العجز ..زربما لغة الكلام بدون كلام؟؟!!... 


سر الإيمان الذي ينقل الجبال 


 عمل التوبة وجهاد الإنسان - إرشاد خاص لكل من يحب أن يحيا مع الله 


آ د م أ يـنَ أ نــت ؟؟؟ 


علاقتنا بالصليب 


اثمارا....تليق بالتوبه 


الحياة الفائضة 


 مخافة الله 


قلباً جديداً، وروحاً جديدة 


+ بعض حيل الشيطان + لقداسه البابا 


كنت امينا فى القليل اقيمك على الكثير 


ذبيحة القلب 


 ++ اليدين المصليتين ++ 


صوم اللسان لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث 


هل تبحث عن السعادة الحقيقية ؟" ?????? 


* الله يأمر جميع الناس بالتوبة متغاضيا عن ازمنة الجهل * مامعنى هذا ؟ 


 هل تعرف الراعي ام مزمور الراعي ​*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يوليو 2010)

* { أفـــرحوا فـــى الـــرب كل حين } 


 وانا بين ايدك....افتح عينى واشوف عينيك.... 


رسالة حب عميقة :


لماذا تقف مكانك هكذا؟ 


كيف اتوب ؟ وكيف اعترف ؟ وماذا اقول ؟ 


التوبه فى عمقها 


احبوا اعدائكم 


 الباب الضيق : 


 ما اعظم كلماتك يا رب..


في أتمام أرادة الله كل الفرح والسرور 


 كيف اصبح عالمنا اليوم...



 غذاء الروح............................ز 


لولا أنني آمنت ! 


 عتاب على الخائفين 



 التضحية الكبرى......


قوة الله للخلاص *​


----------



## happy angel (25 يوليو 2010)

* لقد غلبتــــة 



عبر نأخذها من الاعمى الذي شفاه الرب..


مطالب المسيح الثلاثة للخلاص 


اطلبــــــــوا الرب فتحيــــوا 


تحقيق مشيئة الله في الكون..... 


 دليل الاعتراف 


 حتى ولو لم نأخذ أجراً أرضياً فالمسيح قال..


الآب طالب ساجدين 


 قوة الغفران 



ارجوك الهى ارحم ضعف 



 كم انا ثمين 



كيف تكون مؤثراً فى الأخرين 


 الكلام فوائدة واضرارة 


لغة العالم ولغة المسيح 


 ترى ماذا يفعل الله؟ايتغاضى عن ذنوبنا...


 { الحُب } *​


----------



## happy angel (28 يوليو 2010)

* يا قليل الايمان لماذا شككت ؟؟


 +++ربنا معاك +++ 


 لا تحتقر محبتى 



 رسالة رجاء 



 حديث خاص لا يقرأ انما ..


 +++ أستطيع كل شئ -- 


الطـــريق الى الـلــــه 


لماذا يارب كل هذه التجارب والاحزان ؟؟؟


 لما تحس يابنى انك فى يوم لوحدك!!! 


خبر من السماء، خبر لكل تائه.. لكل متعب..


صفات التسامح 



 قوة المحبة 


الى اين تصل التجربة؟! 


الحقائق الروحية الاربعة


الصوت الالهى الحنون 


 فى زحمة الحياة 


تعزيه ودموع 



الــتـــوبــة الصادق 


الفتور الروحى !!!! *​


----------



## happy angel (30 يوليو 2010)

*أن لم تعترف أنك شرير لن تنال الخلاص..


 ما هو الروح القدس


 عايز أكلمك...


 ما هي الخطيئة؟..


 { الرجاء سيتحقق بعد قليل جدآ } 


{ أمـــين هـــــو الله } 


ليه يارب؟؟؟؟ 



 { وادعنى فــى يــوم الضيق, أنقذك فتمجدنــى } 



الحكمة والحب 


مجد الألم 


كيف تنمو علاقتك مع الرب يسوع المسيح 


 اسمع من فضلك...........الرب يتحدث اليك 


كلمة الله تنقي وتغسل وتطهر 


 الى المتعبيين وثقيلى الاحمــــــــــال 


تعال انا اريدك................اتريدنى؟؟؟؟؟


 إملأ قلبي بسلامك 


صليب المسيح مفتاحك للأبدية.... *​


----------



## happy angel (4 أغسطس 2010)

*صليبك و صليبى 


الله يريد ان يسمعك 


فاعلية الصوم 


 قساوة القلب 


الراعي‏ ‏السهران‏...‏والخروف‏ ‏التعبان‏...‏وجمال‏ ‏الإيمان 


 إرشادات وتوجيهات في التوبة 


حدثنى قليلا عن حبيبك 


 فلا تهتموا للغد لان الغد يهتم بما لنفسه يكفي اليوم شره 



 يريد الله من أولاده أن يسلكوا كأبناء نور....


 خطايا اللسان 


 تحقيق مشيئة الله في الكون 


 الغريزة *​


----------

